# my 8 yr old has terrible pains, please help



## emilysally (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi every one, my daughter of 8 has had reoccurrent stomach pains for approx 4yrs progrssively getting worse to the point of crying, finding it hard to walk, run. stomach pains in lower abdo below belly button, top of pelvis. bowl motions verge on normal to slightly constipated, but quite often feels she wants to go but can't or spends along time before she can go. Had load of tests in hospital all clear so Dr says IBS.Given lactulose and Mebeverine (anti-spasmodic) no difference can,t see any pattern or triggers started to say she feels sick now ? medication. I,m at my wits end has any one had these symptoms, any sugesstions???


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi my oldest son who is now 14 has suffered with recurrent abdominal pain for many years. He had been in and out of the hospital for dehydration due to vomiting when symptoms were really bad. he has had many tests and things have gotten better over the years, but he still gets abdominal pain. i can't say there is any one thing that causes the pain. he won't keep a diary. Maybe you can try a diary with your daughter though, writing down everything she eats and how she feels about an hour or so later. There might be a common denominater. Try a pediatric gastro doc if you haven't already. Make a list of questions for him/her and don't leave without answers that are clear. Unfortunately Ibs is unpredictable and tough to master, it will probably take time to find what works. Try including fruits and vegies in her diet, start slow if these are new for her. Give her a variety of choices. Stress even for young children is a fact these days, maybe find an activity she will enjoy and be comfortable with. Take heart she is lucky to have you. Many parents ignore their child's pains believing it is in their head. Ibs is very real and sadly can start early in life. help her to hang in there, give her plenty of support, and keep posting here. Feel free to e-mail me if you need too. Both of you take care.


----------



## emilysally (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I have e-mailed you in more detail, even going over the speed bumps in road exagerate her pain when it is there. She eats a varied amount of fruit and veg approx 5 a day, but I will start to keep a food diary


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

Have you had her checked for allergies? I myself have had IBS since I was seven and can completely understand what it is like at that age to deal with the pain. She is very lucky you are trying to help her so early on, because if you can get in control of this now it will benifit her greatly later on in life. A food diary is a good idea. also I would cut milk out of her diet right away and see how that affects her. Also has she been checked for Helicobactor Pylori? because if she has it, it can cause IBS and symptoms of it if it goes undetected. however it doesn't normally show up on tests in children. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

My son who is now 13 has had this problem for years. He says it hurts in the same spot as your daughters. Took him off dairy, watched what he ate, had bloodwork done and brought him to the dr. for this many times and kept being told stress... Finally I asked for a small bowel follow through which showed acid and he was given Zantac. This has not helped the problem. Has your daughter had a colonoscopy? Sorry I can't help but just want you to know you're not alone in your frustration. When it's our children it's hard to watch them in pain and not be able to relieve it.


----------



## HELP4IBS (Sep 14, 2004)

HMM, has anyne heard of an organism called GIARDIA? SUPPOSEDLY IT CAUSES CRAMPING AND DIARRHEA. IT IS COMMON IN KIDS AND ADULTS WHO GO TO RIVERS OR HAVE HAMSTERS OR OTHER RODENT PETS, EVEN CATS AND DOGS. A fecal test is needed to confirm it. A weeks dose of antibiotics (Flagl) will elliminate it. I am looking into it because my 11 year olh has had terrible stomach probs for a few years. Her Dr. said it could be this organism. If not, she may have IBS, like me. Gosh, I sure hope not.


----------



## HELP4IBS (Sep 14, 2004)

HMM, has anyne heard of an organism called GIARDIA? SUPPOSEDLY IT CAUSES CRAMPING AND DIARRHEA. IT IS COMMON IN KIDS AND ADULTS WHO GO TO RIVERS OR HAVE HAMSTERS OR OTHER RODENT PETS, EVEN CATS AND DOGS. A fecal test is needed to confirm it. A weeks dose of antibiotics (Flagl) will elliminate it. I am looking into it because my 11 year olh has had terrible stomach probs for a few years. Her Dr. said it could be this organism. If not, she may have IBS, like me. Gosh, I sure hope not.


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

Jennifer,I got diagnosed when I was 9, 15 years ago. I got frustrated numerous times because I felt like my parents thought it was in my head. My dad went through it and understoof but I felt alone and scared what was happening. All I knew was I was in pain and couldn't make it stop or go away.Support her and let her know you are on her side. Reiterate you know this isn't in her head. If you look at the board you see loneliness is a common theme. I haven't found a medication yet to help me. Please teach your daughter if she doesn't need to take medication, don't. It will teach her responsibilty with the meds. Email me if you want, I'll tell you what I went through to see if it will help you. I'm not an MD, but have gone through it. Good Luck!


----------

